
Microsoft Puts Office on Web to Fight Google - diogenescynic
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-06-28/microsoft-to-release-web-based-office-as-it-fights-off-google.html
======
iamdave
_Software will cost small businesses $6 a user each month for a package with
programs like Office Web Apps and Exchange e-mail software, Microsoft said.
For an additional $12 a month, companies can add a full version of Office,
including Word and Excel programs._

Versus Google Apps for free, up to 10 users and you get the full Docs suite.

I think this can work.

